
Using Segmentation to Improve Click Rate and Increase Sales - gk1
https://blog.mailchimp.com/using-segmentation-to-improve-click-rate-and-increase-sales/?utm_source=Dashboard&utm_campaign=Dashboard%20Ad%20-%20Segmentation%20Blog%20Post&utm_medium=Onboarding%20Ad
======
tw1010
Would people be ok with advertisements and price being segregated by race back
in the 80s? They say they don't use race as a feature, but the variables they
do use could easily be correlated with it (e.g. location). The only reason
people doesn't seem to be more outraged by this, as far as I can tell, is that
1) the fact that it is going on is hidden on obscure tech blogs with a high
barrier to entrance, 2) there is little incentive to speak up. Every
generation has some moral blemish "hidden in plain sight", that a generation
or two later will have been exposed and made taboo. Is this not such a thing?
I'm not courageous enough to do say something about it, but someone aught to.

